# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  Is this just a spider?

## mc5guy

Hi Iam new to ball python and I just bought a 1000 gram female spider ball python.

She look so different. Almost looks like a desert pin. She is in the shed in the picture. She is actually much brighter  !!

Anyone know what she may be or just a spider?

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Whoa she's insanely cool! I want to see a pic when she isn't shedding! I couldn't tell you if she was anything else, but she sure looks extra cool for a spider!

----------


## aalomon

The ad on kingsnake says spider x stripe. I dont know what the mean by "stripe" though.

----------


## mc5guy

Thanks. i will update pictures next week when she finish her shed. Would like to find that could that be genetic. She is almost 1000 gram anyway.

----------


## chapskis1

I don't know a whole lot about morphs, but definitely doesn't look like a basic spider to me.  The coloring and white sides definitely look like spider, but there must be some pinstripe or something else in there.  

What did you buy it as, and doesn't the seller know what it is??

Cool pick up, though!

----------


## mc5guy

> The ad on kingsnake says spider x stripe. I dont know what the mean by "stripe" though.


I asked the seller. He said it come out from a spider to spider breeding. I don't know. I still get her.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Wow! I have not seen a solid stripe spider in a couple years but that one is the best one I've seen. I can't say for sure if it is anything else but I'd breed her next year to see. Her reduced pattern is similar to a spinner (spider pinstripe) but she is so light with such high white sides that I just don't know. 

Could just be the best example of a spider.

----------

_shelliebear_ (04-19-2011)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Oh wait.. If the add says spider stripe then it might mean spinner. Contact the seller and ask.

Also don't rule out the possibility of it being the ever reclusive homozygous spider.. A super spider.

----------

_shelliebear_ (04-19-2011)

----------


## mc5guy

> What did you buy it as, and doesn't the seller know what it is??
> 
> Cool pick up, though!


I paid the price for just a spider. I am sure if there is something els with her, the seller will tell me and charge more. 

So maybe he doesn't know either.

----------


## mc5guy

> Oh wait.. If the add says spider stripe then it might mean spinner. Contact the seller and ask.
> 
> Also don't rule out the possibility of it being the ever reclusive homozygous spider.. A super spider.


The seller said she is from a spider looks like her to a spider breeding. So he said he promise if I breed her to another spider, I will get babies like this. Should I do that?

----------


## chapskis1

> The seller said she is from a spider looks like her to a spider breeding. So he said he promise if I breed her to another spider, I will get babies like this. Should I do that?


Or if it is in fact a "super" spider, then if bred to a normal you should get all spiders??

----------


## Drumsinthenight.

Smokin reduced Spider! :Good Job:

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

To prove if it is a super would take a few breedings. Don't breed it to a spider. Then you'd never know. Breed it to a normal. Or to a double gene color morph. For instance. If you breed it to a super pastel, every baby would be a bumblebee if it was a super spider. The problem is, in order to rule out the possibility of simply having amazing luck, you would have to do this breeding every year for at least 3 clutches. Every baby ever produced would have to have the spider gene in it. Then you could safely say it was a super spider.

----------


## fonzi1289

Super reduced pattern spider!
It possible its a Super really nice!

----------


## seeya205

I agree with breeding her to a normal just to see if you possibly got the first known Super Spider!  Can you send me a pic?  Your pic is not working for me!  I would love to see her!!!

----------


## Twisted Reptiles

If its just a spider, its the sickest spider I've ever seen.  Very nice!

----------


## Wh00h0069

I have produced spiders with a lot of striping. That to me looks like an extreme example.

----------


## Freakie_frog

Looks like a nice reduced striped spider. Hatched a couple out over the years, not quite that extreme mind you, Defiantly a good find!

----------


## sho220

> Could just be the best example of a spider.


I love a reduced pattern anything...but the best example of a Spider will have _some_ pattern...and no spots...  :Very Happy:

----------


## mainbutter

For best results with offspring, breed it to a multi-trait color combination male.

great pickup!

----------


## Homegrownscales

Wow that's a good score!!! She is insane looking. Very very nice

----------


## rabernet

Reminds me a lot of Ed's female spider that he produced and I still lust after to this day.

----------


## mdfreak2

just wanted to say she is a beautiful spider good luck with her  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## snakesRkewl

Wasn't someone selling strider balls(striped spiders) on KS awhile back(last year?)  
Or is that a different thing all together?  :Razz:

----------


## HighEndRoyalPythons

That is a very nice spider! Good luck

----------


## jben

That's the best spider I've laid my eyes on.

Sent from my MB501 using Tapatalk

----------


## mc5guy

Thanks everyone!

----------


## ClarkT

GORGEOUS!!!! Best Spider EVER!

I'd definitely breed her to the one in your avatar, if it's male... If nothing else, breed her to another spider. Unless you think she's the super spider, then breed her to anything!

----------


## snakesRkewl

super spiders  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Hey it's possible Jerry.. The OP did say it came from a spider to spider breeding.

----------


## Brass City Reptiles

Wow!!!

----------

